# Possible Chicken Allergy



## Olliepup (Jun 2, 2016)

Olive has been doing fine on Natures Variety Instinct Raw Boost - Chicken. Shes not a big eater so I've been trying to mix it up to get her more interested in her food. I started mixing in a teaspoon of Natures variety chicken wet food with her kibble and she pretty much had diarrhea the entire time she was on it. I stopped mixing in the wet food and her stools went back to normal. I then started adding small pieces of boiled chicken breast and her diarrhea returned again.

Could she be allergic to chicken? Shes always been fine on her chicken dry kibble and chicken jerkey treats. I cant seem to figure out what it is. :frown2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Olliepup said:


> Olive has been doing fine on Natures Variety Instinct Raw Boost - Chicken. Shes not a big eater so I've been trying to mix it up to get her more interested in her food. I started mixing in a teaspoon of Natures variety chicken wet food with her kibble and she pretty much had diarrhea the entire time she was on it. I stopped mixing in the wet food and her stools went back to normal. I then started adding small pieces of boiled chicken breast and her diarrhea returned again.
> 
> Could she be allergic to chicken? Shes always been fine on her chicken dry kibble and chicken jerkey treats. I cant seem to figure out what it is. :frown2:


If she continues to do well on chicken-based kibble, I think it's highly unlikely that the chicken is the culprit... especially on the raw boost formula, which actually HAS pieces of freeze-dried raw chicken mixed in. You could always do Nutriscan testing to check for food intolerances. Otherwise, maybe it's just that you added too much too soon?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What Karen said, or there is another ingredient that you are missing seeing as new/different culprit...


----------



## Olliepup (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks. Ill try to restrict her treats to find out the cause. It seems that she only got diarrhea on the day after I mixed in wet food or boiled chicken. Maybe i should start off smaller but I only gave her like 4 tiny pieces of chicken with her food. hmmm


----------

